# Ghost Recon Wildlands Einstiegsfragen



## Herbboy (20. März 2017)

Ich hab mir Ghost Recon Wildlands geholt und nun schon einige Stunden hinter mir, die Region mit dem Folter-Pärchen "bereinigt"   ein paar Fragen hab ich aber:

- wie merke ich, dass ein bestimmter Ort nun von den Rebellen beherrscht wird, also dass ich ihn befreit hab? Manche Orte sind "sauber", aber wenn ich wieder hinreise, ist wieder alles voller Drogenkartell-Leute, andere sind eindeutig im grünen Bereich. Muss ich da noch irgendwas "erobern", um zb ein Dorf für mich zu gewinnen, oder ist das alles gar nicht vorgesehen, sondern die Fraktionen verteilen sich je nach dem, wie weit ich im Spiel bin, anders?

- kann ich komplett frei wählen, ob ich vlt doch schon in eine andere Region gehe? Oder sollte man sich an die "Story" halten?

- kann man irgendwas bei den Sills freischalten, durch das entdeckte Objekte nicht wieder von der Map verschwinden? zB Vorratskisten oder Gefangene sind oft auf der Mini-Map zu sehen, aber wenn ich dann ein Stück weggehe (zb wegen eines Kampfes) verschwindet das Symbol, und ich "darf" dann wieder suchen gehen.


----------



## staplerfahrer (31. März 2017)

Ein bißchen spät vielleicht, aber:
1. IMO kann man gar nicht Gebiete dauerhaft säubern. Es bevölkern zwar immer mehr Rebellen die erkämpften Regionen, allerdings haben die auch kein Problem friedlich 5 Meter neben dem Feind ihr Dasein zu fristen. Bis man auftaucht und das Geballer losgeht. Dann kann es passieren daß die Rebellen aktiv werden 
2. Du kannst überall auf der Karte rumreisen und mußt nicht streng nach Handlungsverlauf vorgehen. Einige Orte wirst Du dann auch mehrmals besuchen wenn sie wieder storyrelevant werden.
3.  Nö.
Hoffe das hat geholfen.


----------



## Herbboy (1. April 2017)

staplerfahrer schrieb:


> Ein bißchen spät vielleicht, aber:
> 1. IMO kann man gar nicht Gebiete dauerhaft säubern. Es bevölkern zwar immer mehr Rebellen die erkämpften Regionen, allerdings haben die auch kein Problem friedlich 5 Meter neben dem Feind ihr Dasein zu fristen. Bis man auftaucht und das Geballer losgeht. Dann kann es passieren daß die Rebellen aktiv werden
> 2. Du kannst überall auf der Karte rumreisen und mußt nicht streng nach Handlungsverlauf vorgehen. Einige Orte wirst Du dann auch mehrmals besuchen wenn sie wieder storyrelevant werden.
> 3.  Nö.
> Hoffe das hat geholfen.


 jetzt zwar nicht mehr, aber trotzdem danke  

Was mich echt nervt ist, dass die Feinde manchmal extrem schnell wieder da sind. gestern hatte ich eine riesige Basis "gesäubert", halbe Stunde lang hat es gedauert. Dann bin ich auf eine Nachbarinsel, in der Map fiel mir auf, dass ich in der Basis ne Waffenkiste übersehen hab, geh zurück: alles wieder voll besetzt...


----------

